# Massey 148 - not charging



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

New dynamo put on, new control box put on. No charge is coming out of terminal.

Any ideas?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Jay,

You may have to "flash" the field of the generator to get it going. With the tractor running, momentarily contact the battery "hot" post to the generator field terminal.


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

harry16 said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> You may have to "flash" the field of the generator to get it going. With the tractor running, momentarily contact the battery "hot" post to the generator field terminal.


you mean arch it? if so it was arched. no joy.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this a generator/regulator setup or an alternator/regulator setup.


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

its a dynamo/regulator set up


----------

